# HomePod qui vibrent



## fabricepsb71 (28 Mars 2021)

Bonjour

je viens d'acheter deux Homepod qui fonctionnent en stéréo.
Question qualité sonore, ce n'est pas  mal mais par contre, sur certains morceaux, j'entends une sorte de vibration desagréable tout le long du dit morceau.
J'écoute la musique à partir de Musique sur MacOS Catalina. Or, avec Musique, l'égaliseur ne fonctionne pas.
Le seul moyen pour utiliser un égaliseur est d'utiliser Airfoil.
Or j'ai remarqué que c'est en baissant le curseur 32Hz de l'égaliseur, que le problème de vibration diminuait.
Ce problème de vibration est vraiment dommage, car, avec le Homepod, c'est la première fois que je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser un égaliseur.
Le Homepod est jugé par beaucoup comme étant trop basseux.
Ce problème de vibration existe aussi quand j'écoute Apple Music avec l'iPhone, ou directement quand les Homepod se connectent.
Et vous, avez-vous ce problème ?


----------



## MrTom (30 Mars 2021)

Hello,

Je pense que la surface sur laquelle tu as posé tes homepods est peut être trop sensible ou pas assez lourdes. Mon HomePod ne vibre pas et ne fait pas vibrer outre mesure la musique. Sur quel morceau cela survient-il ? Que je fasse un essai.
Est-ce que tu peux essayer sur ce morceau là ? 1489510689 J'avoue que ça vibre mais c'est normal il y a tellement de grave !


----------



## fabricepsb71 (30 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je pense que la surface sur laquelle tu as posé tes homepods est peut être trop sensible ou pas assez lourdes. Mon HomePod ne vibre pas et ne fait pas vibrer outre mesure la musique. Sur quel morceau cela survient-il ? Que je fasse un essai.
> Est-ce que tu peux essayer sur ce morceau là ? 1489510689 J'avoue que ça vibre mais c'est normal il y a tellement de grave !


Salut MrTom
merci pour ton retour
Les deux Homepods sont posés sur mon bureau qui est en fait un plateau épais de 3 cm sur des tréteaux.
Il faudrait que je déplace ailleurs les Homepods pour vérifier si les vibrations persistent.
Le morceau que tu me fais écouter est pour moi une hérésie  c'est le choix de l'artiste mais mettre autant de vibration est un non sens. Insupportable LOL
De mon côté j'entends les vibrations sur le morceau Carmen de Lana Del Rey, par exemple.
J'ai l'impression que dans les productions musicales aujourd'hui on sature certains sons pour flatter les casques audio du type Beats. Après c'est mon avis.
Merci encore


----------



## MrTom (30 Mars 2021)

Hello,


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Il faudrait que je déplace ailleurs les Homepods pour vérifier si les vibrations persistent.


Cela pourrait être un test intéressant !


fabricepsb71 a dit:


> De mon côté j'entends les vibrations sur le morceau Carmen de Lana Del Rey, par exemple.


Je teste asap 

EDIT : tout est normal de mon coté avec ce morceau là.


----------



## tiloulou (6 Avril 2021)

fabricepsb71 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je viens d'acheter deux Homepod qui fonctionnent en stéréo.
> Question qualité sonore, ce n'est pas  mal mais par contre, sur certains morceaux, j'entends une sorte de vibration desagréable tout le long du dit morceau.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Moi, ça me le fait avec mes nouveaux écouteurs sur certaines musiques, c'est la marque boulanger et j'en suis moyennement convaincue. Il faudrait peut-être aller voir le service après vente pour leur exposer leur problème ?


----------



## fabricepsb71 (10 Avril 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Cela pourrait être un test intéressant !
> 
> ...


je n'ai pas déplacé mes HomePod mais je pense que le problème est l'immeuble dans lequel je vis. Un vieille immeuble de 50 ans en béton de l'époque où l'isolation phonique est loin d'être formidable 
Quand mon voisin du dessus mes ses Bose en marche, j'entends plus les vibrations que la musique qu'il écoute chez lui.


----------

